
Ask HN: What are the best things that could come out of a coronavirus recession? - xnx
Rahm Emanuel said during the last recession: &quot;You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it&#x27;s an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.&quot; What big things should we do now: reform tax code, universal healthcare, 4-day work week?
======
yasp
To the extent companies demand bailouts of the US government, they should come
in the form of the US government purchasing equity (diluting existing
shareholders) and then gifting it to the citizenry.

------
quickthrower2
Well this might be good for cutting down on co2 emissions. Maybe people can
live with video calls instead of flying out. Discover your back yard instead
of holiday in Timbuktu.

------
LoSpietato
There will be a technocracy - the world will be run by Specialists
“scientists” not elected like in “European Union” today.

The virus is just a excuse to put in place severe measures and they will be
there forever as it happened after 9/11.

It is a war and the enemy is a virus called freedom 2020

------
sigmaprimus
This doesn't seem like the right time to ask such questions.

It's kind of like Granny is on her death bed and the kids are measuring the
windows for new drapes!

------
Trias11
I think it's an:

\- invitation for countries to jointly cooperate in everything.

\- Reset to zero for unproductive entities and inefficient systems.

\- independence and resiliency for individual economies.

------
tropo
We should bring manufacturing back to the USA.

------
drakonka
Better preparedness for the next one.

------
rolph
a renewed realization of what mutual cooperation is, and how it is
advantageous vs capitalist competition.

